# CCA Orlando Chapter BBQ Tonight in Winter Park



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I will be at this event. I go every year and its a good time. 

The $40 covers your annual CCA membership which is $25 so that $15 for great BBQ and an open bar. There is usually some really cool stuff in the silent auction. Sometimes it can be a real bargain too. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

LIVE MUSIC! BBQ DINNER BY 4 RVERS SMOKEHOUSE! Mosquito Creek Outdoors will be doing live casting clinics and demos by the lake starting at 5 PM. Three Brothers Boards will be on hand with their beautiful line up of stand up paddle boards and Travel Country will be there too. Come early and tune up your cast or take a SUP for a test paddle! Tickets are $40 per person or $70 per couple and include free beer and wine plus BBQ dinner! For more information please contact Randy Carroll at (407) 683-3683 or Dan Askin at (407) 854-7002 x13 or [email protected]


Winter Park Civic Center
1050 West Morse Boulevard
Winter Park FL


----------

